# Sifu Dan Inosanto 2 Day Seminar  4/26-27 '03



## ydma1796 (Mar 26, 2003)

Sifu Inosanto will be teaching JKD / Jun Fan Gung Fu / Filipino Kali / and Maphilindo Silat. He will show the drills, techniques, and applications of both empty hand and weapons.

Adv. Registration $130 - 2 days $88 - 1 day
At the Door $150 - 2 days $98 - 1 day

Certificates will be awarded for 2 day attendance

For more info, or to register call 800-398-7829 or 609-452-2208
or register online at www.pamausa.com

Princeton Academy of Martial Arts
14 Farber Road, Princeton, NJ

This seminar will also repeat Oct. 25-26 '03

If this has already been posted my apologies... I just find Sifu Inosanto to be an incrediable teacher.

Hope to see some of you their,
J. Kevin


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

